# Dog sniffes my ears



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

I tried to google came up with a bunch of your dog things your dominate crapola

Thor will sniff my ears and lick them given the chance

they are clean, lol and i dont have any infections

He will also "paw me" as in like put him paw on my hand when he wants rubs


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Xena sniffles my ears ALL the time and licks them, it tickles me and I laugh and try to get away but then she crawls on top of me and licks all over my face, the more I fight the faster she licks, LOL! I think it's a game for her. She definitely gets excited when we wrestle and stuff  

They both paw at me for attention, that's all it is, attention. I don't think it's dominating... Just their way of saying "Hey! Hey! Hey! I'm here! Pet me!"


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Both of mine will paw for attention, I say forget the dominant stuff, just like any other living thing, they want attention sometimes, sure it can be a pain in the butt on occasion, sometimes a little rude, but really I don't find it so bad. Actually, my cats do the same thing....although with cats it probably is dominance 
Mine do the face lick game with me all of the time, especially in the morning (I think Caeda actually has a thing for morning breath lol). Dexter will come up to me if I am laying on the couch and lick my ear....sometimes he even nibbles super gently if he gets the chance. They will back off if I tell them (yeah, I have to tell them more than once on occasion). I don't mind it within reason


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson sniffs ears. He will also nibble your ear lobes. It really weirds people out the first time he does it. lol


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogs paw for attention. People may teach their puppies to stop pawing, but if you don't stop it, many dogs will do it... I don't consider it much different then a dog nuzzling your hand, or rest his head on your lap to get petted and scratched. I think it's endearing.

As far as ears (and hair), no matter how clean, they smell. In fact, you left ear probably smells different than your right ear to your dog. Long ago, when we did 'novice' nosework, we learned that our left hand smells different than our right hand. You dog smells your ears, and finds some to lick you. My dog won't tell me what the 'shameful' secret smell is, so I don't know why ... they just do, ... until researchers develop a smell-o-scope for testing dogs.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

hanksimon said:


> Dogs paw for attention. People may teach their puppies to stop pawing, but if you don't stop it, many dogs will do it... I don't consider it much different then a dog nuzzling your hand, or rest his head on your lap to get petted and scratched. I think it's endearing.


I think it's cute too, but then I got clobbered by my GSD's paw when he pawed at my face for attention once.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Only once?  I yelped (like with bite inhibition) when Shep slugged me, and when he head butted me... and he is much more careful now.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah Lu will jump straight onto your lap and the first thing she does is kiss your right ear and then the left one. Then she plants her face square in the center of your chest with her head down for an ear scratch or a neck rub. It is always the same! Lol!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Every cat I've ever had has LOVED licking ears. I guess ear wax tastes delicious to some animals? Snowball isn't one for licking. He will paw at you though, especially if he wants belly rubs.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

hanksimon said:


> Only once?  I yelped (like with bite inhibition) when Shep slugged me, and when he head butted me... and he is much more careful now.


Haha, I've been head butted too, Xena was zooming around the house as fast as she could and she suddenly jumped onto the couch and head butted me. I saw stars, I didn't even know how to correct her for something like that I just let it go lol.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> Dogs paw for attention. People may teach their puppies to stop pawing, but if you don't stop it, many dogs will do it... I don't consider it much different then a dog nuzzling your hand, or rest his head on your lap to get petted and scratched. I think it's endearing.


Yep, I love it. I always give affection when Wally does it to me. I usually get the nose poke though  



hanksimon said:


> As far as ears (and hair), no matter how clean, they smell. In fact, you left ear probably smells different than your right ear to your dog. Long ago, when we did 'novice' nosework, we learned that our left hand smells different than our right hand. You dog smells your ears, and finds some to lick you. My dog won't tell me what the 'shameful' secret smell is, so I don't know why ... they just do, ... until researchers develop a smell-o-scope for testing dogs.


Never knew that about the hands, though it makes sense even thinking about what one hand might have touched that another didn't, etc. Also figured my ears probably smelled the same - and he just likes the smell for whatever reason. Of course, if I put my finger in his ear and let him sniff, he'll lick it so he just likes ear smell I guess! 

He's sly about the hair - he won't lick my hair too much, but he'll lick my pillow (where my hair lays of course) so he's trying to be all sneaky with it 

About the headbutting...yeah, I've learned to "mind my head" when Wally's excited or wanting something. Goodness his head is hard. I'm surprised dogs don't try to ram the side of an animal with that skull of theirs. Sheez!


----------

